# Kylian Mbappé



## ralf (11 Febbraio 2017)

Nome: Kylian Mbappé
Ruolo: Ala destra/sinistra, seconda punta
Data di nascita (Età): 20/12/1998 (18)
Paese: Francia
Numero: 29
Club: Monaco ( FRA)
Piede: Destro
Altezza: 178cm
Scadenza contratto: Giugno 2019

Kylian Mbappé, attaccante classe ’98 attualmente in forza al Monaco, è considerato uno dei più grandi crack del calcio francese. Dribbling folle, velocità supersonica sono le sue principali caratteristiche.
In questa stagione sta mettendo su dei numeri impressionanti, 23 goals 11 assists in appena 2.096 minuti giocati.
Per il suo modo di giocare, Mbappé è stato paragonato a Thierry Henry.


----------



## ralf (11 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Febbraio 2017)

all'europeo under 19 aveva dato spettacolo. sicuramente da tenere sotto osservazione.


----------



## ralf (11 Febbraio 2017)

Tripletta contro il Metz


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Vediamo che combina in CL.


----------



## Alfabri (11 Febbraio 2017)

Oddio no, ci siamo appena liberati del "nuovo Henry" che ce n'è già in giro un'altro?!? (alto 1,78 m per giunta ) A parte gli scherzi, un altro corridore da fascia con discutibili proprietà tecniche. Almeno rispetto al Niangone nostro questo la porta la vede eccome (quella del Metz comunque non è una difesa, li hanno reclutati al bar il pomeriggio dai). Con questo oltre che con i piedi ci andrei anche con gambe e braccia di piombo.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Febbraio 2017)

In quella squadra il giocatore piu talentoso per me è Lemar.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Febbraio 2017)

Sembra un bel giocatorino


----------



## ralf (12 Febbraio 2017)

La scorsa estate secondo la stampa francese, il Monaco avrebbe rifiutato 40M dal City per Mbappè. Conoscendo l'hype che hanno i giocatori francesi quando esplodono(vedi Martial e Dembèlè), per me per meno di 45-50 non parte.


----------



## Casnop (13 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Nome: Kylian Mbappé
> Ruolo: Ala destra/sinistra, seconda punta
> Data di nascita (Età): 20/12/1998 (18)
> Paese: Francia
> ...



Giocatore magnifico a campo aperto, veloce, dribbling lungo, irresistibile sullo slancio, buona visione della porta, ma in Italia, nella ragnatela tattica che organizzano i tecnici dei nostri club, avrebbe lo stesso rendimento? C'è da dubitare. Il paragone con Henry è esemplare, giocatore, quest'ultimo, mai esploso in Italia, dopo le folgori al Monaco ed in Nazionale, ed eternatosi solo in Premier League. Pensarci bene, perché l'investimento non è affatto uno scherzo.


----------



## ralf (13 Febbraio 2017)

Kylian Mbappe vs Metz


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sembra un Aubameyang con molto più talento.
Bel giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vediamo che combina in CL.



Ok, ha combinato.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sto innamorando.


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Prendiamolo


----------



## martinmilan (22 Febbraio 2017)

50 milioni come minimo...addio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Febbraio 2017)

boom


----------



## Igniorante (22 Febbraio 2017)

Peccato non ci sarà più Galliani, poteva essere una trattativa da "quando ho sentito il prezzo mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato"


----------



## ralf (22 Febbraio 2017)

Kylian Mbappe vs Man City


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Ha un falcata clamorosa.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Febbraio 2017)

Per una questione tecnico/tattica preferisco Dolberg..


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

Qui contro l'Italia in finale agli Europei Under19.


----------



## ralf (26 Febbraio 2017)

Contro il Guingamp entra e dopo 5 minuti sfiora un goal bellissimo e si procura il rigore del 2-0.


----------



## ralf (5 Marzo 2017)

Doppietta contro il Nantes, sale a 15 goals in appena 1411 minuti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Marzo 2017)

Quanto è forte ragazzi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2017)

Altro che Niang... l'erede di Henry è lui.


----------



## ralf (16 Marzo 2017)

My 2 cents, va al Real Madrid.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> My 2 cents, va al Real Madrid.



era destinato li a prescindere. Credo solo due squadre possano portarselo a casa ora al mondo.


----------



## ralf (19 Marzo 2017)

19esimo goal in appena 1.664 minuti (11 goals in 9 partite).
Doppietta e rigore procurato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> 19esimo goal in appena 1.664 minuti (11 goals in 9 partite).
> Doppietta e rigore procurato.


Per quanto mi riguarda è già un fenomeno..


----------



## ralf (20 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Chrissonero (26 Marzo 2017)

Il Monaco ha fatto il prezzo per Mbappe: chi lo vuole deve pagare 150 mln di euri.


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2017)

Doppietta contro il Bvb in Champions. Sale a 21 goals e 11 assists 1851 in minuti.


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2017)

_He's the real deal_


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Boh.. io onestamente starei attento a questi giocatori del Monaco.. Kondogbia docet.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Aprile 2017)

Il suo secondo goal è ridicolo a questi livelli qua. Manco nel campionato coreano...


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2017)

l'importante è che si faccia almeno un altro anno al Monaco sennò rischia di fare la fine di Martial (per la cronaca mi pare più forte questo qui). Poi immagino andrà al Real


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'importante è che si faccia almeno un altro anno al Monaco sennò rischia di fare la fine di Martial (per la cronaca mi pare più forte questo qui). Poi immagino andrà al Real



Concordo pienamente, Martial ha fatto un errore enorme ad andare a giocare in quell'accozzaglia di giocatori dello United (di fatto si ritrova a doversi rilanciare già all'età di 22 anni, non male). Certo che se arriva il Real/PSG/United di turno con 150 sacchi diventa dura per il Monaco trattenerlo.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Aprile 2017)

È veramente forte, ma ogni volta che l'ho visto ha giocato contro difese oscene. 
Quindi impressionante, sì, ma vorrei vederlo in Serie A, se si ridimensiona o no.


----------



## pablog1585 (13 Aprile 2017)

Da prendere subito


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2017)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Da prendere subito



Era da prendere prima..ormai c'ha mezza europa addosso..finisce che devi pagare 50-60 milioni per uno di 19 anni che può diventare un fenomeno ma anche rimanere un eterno incompiuto.. (i più vecchi ricorderanno bene il fenomeno Anelka...)


----------



## ralf (18 Aprile 2017)

Dembelè vs Mbappè


----------



## ralf (20 Aprile 2017)

Primo in Europa per rapporto goal/minuti giocati.


----------



## ralf (20 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Aprile 2017)

Era dai tempi di Kaka' che un giocatore non esplodeva così velocemente


----------



## ralf (21 Aprile 2017)

In Francia parlano del Psg pronto ad offrire 90 mln per accaparrarsi Mbappè.


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2017)




----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2017)




----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2017)

Come difendere contro Mbappè.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Aprile 2017)

Il livello dei difensori del Dortmund è veramente imbarazzante..


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2017)

Non per fare il rompiscatole ma qualcuno può editare il titolo e mettere la maiuscola a "Kylian"?
Mi fa impazzire questo thread.


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2017)

24esimo goal in 38 partite.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Non per fare il rompiscatole ma qualcuno può editare il titolo e mettere la maiuscola a "Kylian"?
> Mi fa impazzire questo thread.



Mi quoto per ringraziare chiunque abbia editato.


----------



## ralf (4 Maggio 2017)

Barzagli su Mbappè:" L'avevamo studiato nei video e devo dire che è un giocatore devastante, diventerà veramente forte".


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Maggio 2017)

Sembra davvero henry in certe movenze...
Forte, davvero forte.


----------



## ralf (6 Maggio 2017)

Povero Mou...


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2017)

Il ragazzo è già fortissimo e potenzialmente un fenomeno, ma la valutazione di 130 milioni non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## ralf (14 Maggio 2017)

25 goals e 14 assists, 18 anni .


----------



## ralf (17 Maggio 2017)

Chiude la stagione con 26 goals e 14 assists, giocando 42 partite di cui 28 da titolare (2520 minuti).


----------



## ralf (22 Maggio 2017)

Poco skillato il ragazzo.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



streamable.com/8i71v


----------



## 7vinte (3 Luglio 2018)

Sta crescsndo tanto. Davvero forte! Chissà,magari un giorno,con una nuova proprietà...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Luglio 2018)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Oddio no, ci siamo appena liberati del "nuovo Henry" che ce n'è già in giro un'altro?!? (alto 1,78 m per giunta ) A parte gli scherzi, un altro corridore da fascia con discutibili proprietà tecniche. Almeno rispetto al Niangone nostro questo la porta la vede eccome (quella del Metz comunque non è una difesa, li hanno reclutati al bar il pomeriggio dai). Con questo oltre che con i piedi ci andrei anche con gambe e braccia di piombo.


----------



## ralf (20 Luglio 2018)

World class player in the making.


----------



## Boomer (20 Luglio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> World class player in the making.



Ronaldo il fenomeno sarebbe primo per distacco.


----------



## vota DC (25 Luglio 2018)

I risultati vanno analizzati assieme alle circostanze dato che Rommel due guerre perse mentre Custer ne ha una vinta e una persa. Nel caso di Mbappé è involuto.


----------

